# Wpa_supplicant 0.7.0 issues

## adramalech707

Okay so I have switched from amd64 to ~amd64.

I reasoned that I just wanted to help out by testing things more and more and the only good advatages with bleeding edge and that is staying ontop of the newest software available in gentoo...  the one thing that has gone bad is my wireless Internet after I got through most packages and only those left by some issues compiling them and their dependicies I had everything upgraded but now I have found out that I cannot upgrade to wpa_supplicant 0.7.0 and I also have the newest dhcp version and yet I cannot use the wifi that was working earlier I tried /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start and it said: 

```

* Chaching service dependencies...

Service 'checkfs' needs non existant service 'checkroot' [ok] 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0: line 253: cd: /net: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0: line 329: bash_variable: command not found

*     The module "wpa_supplicant" does not exist 

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

any suggestions? 

I checked and wpa_supplicant is in the correct spot within /etc!  Another thing bugging me is that wpa_gui was installed after I had tried getting pylotro launcher installed which need qt4 support could this be the issue becuase it doesn't seem to work even after trying to run sudo wpa_gui it still doesn't pick up any of my predefined networks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update show

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## adramalech707

wired internet works....and the wireless gives me a new error not an error but now a timeout like it still didn't find it...

```

adramalech@localhost ~ $ sudo dhcpcd eth0

Password: 

dhcpcd: version 5.1.3 starting

dhcpcd: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.80.132

dhcpcd: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.80.132 from 192.168.80.1

dhcpcd: eth0: checking for 192.168.80.132

dhcpcd: eth0: leased 192.168.80.132 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd: forking to background

adramalech@localhost ~ $ sudo dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd: version 5.1.3 starting

dhcpcd: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd: timed out

dhcpcd: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd: timed out

```

and here is the stuff u want....

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_X2_Dual-Core_Mobile_RM-72-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Dec 2009 18:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm asl audacious berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib cups cxx dbus dmx dpms dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo extras fam firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gecko gif gnutils gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv jpeg layman ldap libnotify live lm_sensors lock mad menu-plugin mesa mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php plugins png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink synaptics sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff tk tokenizer trash-plugin true1 truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

rc-update show

```

                 swap |         boot                                  

         cpufrequtils |         boot                                  

                acpid | default                                       

             mount-ro |                                shutdown       

                 root |         boot                                  

          consolefont |         boot                                  

             hostname |         boot                                  

                 mtab |         boot                                  

            net.wlan0 | default                                       

                  xdm | default                                       

             bootmisc |         boot                                  

                 hald | default                                       

          staticroute |         boot                                  

                 udev |                        sysinit                

              modules |         boot                                  

                  lvm |         boot                                  

         termencoding |         boot                                  

        device-mapper |         boot                                  

                devfs |                        sysinit                

              network |         boot                                  

              keymaps |         boot                                  

             netmount | default                                       

           vixie-cron | default                                       

               procfs |         boot                                  

            savecache |                                shutdown       

               sysctl |         boot                                  

       udev-postmount | default                                       

              hwclock |         boot                                  

            killprocs |                                shutdown       

               net.lo |         boot                                  

                local | default      nonetwork                        

              urandom |         boot                                  

                 fsck |         boot                                  

                dmesg |                        sysinit                

           localmount |         boot        

```

*the lvm i will remove i don't use it and some of the other stuff gives me errors and then there is the fact the machine won't turn off!  it will go do sudo shutdown now -h or sudo reboot and it goes to do it but it won't work!  it says something about all processes are done on this runlevel and then blinking cursor and nothing...*

** i will most likely get rid of localmount since everything is on one partition and i don't usually ntfs-3g mount my windows partition everytime**

one other thing is i try to finish updating the world with eth0 connected with cat5e cable but my laptop overheats even when it is off the ground sitting on a cooler pad!  i don't know but xulrunner is the next thing to update and it won't because it gets 3/4 way through and cpu runs at like 90C about then and so i think i might need to change the cpufreqd stuff...

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="adramalech"

   psk="**********"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

network={

   ssid="eric"

   psk="**********"

   priority=4

}

network={

   ssid="SacLinkSecure"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

   eap=PEAP

   identity="JWT25"

   password="**********"

   priority=6

}

```

***some of the begginning stuff on wpa_supplicant.conf is because i read a guide of how to setup wpa_gui that somehow was installed with a world update and so i just thought might aswell use it...and so the top 3-4 lines is setup for that else i would remove a couple lines...***

cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

total 500

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Dec 24 20:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 72 root root  4096 Dec 27 10:53 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3614 Nov  6 17:47 ._cfg0000_bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1232 Nov  6 17:47 ._cfg0000_checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1419 Nov  6 17:47 ._cfg0000_consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1855 Nov  6 17:47 ._cfg0000_keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2466 Dec 24 15:54 ._cfg0000_lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30689 Nov  6 17:47 ._cfg0000_net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3307 Nov  6 17:47 ._cfg0000_netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1526 Dec 24 17:49 ._cfg0000_nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5803 Dec  7 22:10 ._cfg0000_udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2686 Dec  7 22:10 ._cfg0000_udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   805 Dec 24 20:17 ._cfg0000_udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6417 Dec 18 22:29 ._cfg0000_xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   340 Dec 18 22:29 ._cfg0000_xdm-setup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3749 Dec 24 14:28 ._cfg0001_bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1672 Dec 24 14:28 ._cfg0001_consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1733 Dec 24 14:28 ._cfg0001_keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15143 Dec 24 14:28 ._cfg0001_net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2031 Dec 24 14:28 ._cfg0001_netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6386 Dec 24 20:17 ._cfg0001_udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2869 Dec 24 20:17 ._cfg0001_udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 Dec 24 14:49 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 Dec 24 20:27 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   672 Nov  3 13:41 apmd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   653 Dec 19 11:16 bittorrent-tracker

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1171 Nov  3 13:42 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Oct 10 16:51 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Oct 10 16:51 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Oct 10 16:51 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   586 Dec 24 16:10 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   531 Nov  5 21:30 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Dec 24 19:42 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Dec 24 18:08 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   797 Dec 24 14:28 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   618 Dec  8 20:37 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   327 Dec 24 14:18 dhcpcd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Dec  8 20:44 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   317 Dec 24 14:28 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   536 Dec  8 20:37 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   726 Dec 24 15:54 fancontrol

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2985 Dec 24 14:28 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    25 Dec 24 14:28 functions.sh -> /lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   756 Dec 24 15:54 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 Dec 20 12:11 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Dec 24 19:24 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 Dec 24 16:12 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Dec 24 15:03 hddtemp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3407 Dec 24 14:17 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2550 Nov  5 21:43 hibernate-cleanup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 Dec 24 14:28 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2635 Dec 24 14:28 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Oct 10 16:51 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   392 Dec 24 14:28 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1062 Nov  3 13:42 laptop_mode

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2457 Oct 20 14:10 lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   696 Dec 24 14:28 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1765 Dec 24 14:28 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   661 Dec  8 20:37 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1018 Dec 24 14:55 metalog

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1472 Dec 24 14:28 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1028 Dec 24 14:28 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   907 Dec 24 14:28 mtab

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 Dec 18 21:42 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 Dec 18 21:42 mysqlmanager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Oct 10 16:51 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Oct  8 19:50 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Oct 10 16:51 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5463 Dec 24 14:28 network

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Oct 22 13:55 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   717 Dec 24 14:28 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Dec 18 21:42 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1925 Dec 24 14:28 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Dec 19 01:07 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Dec  8 21:28 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Dec 24 19:30 pydoc-3.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Dec 24 14:24 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   653 Dec 24 14:28 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Oct 22 12:33 rsyncd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Dec 19 01:07 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   813 Dec 24 14:28 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Dec 24 14:24 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   611 Dec 19 01:02 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 Dec 24 20:39 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1091 Dec 24 14:28 staticroute

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   791 Dec 24 14:28 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   494 Dec 24 14:28 swclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Dec 24 14:28 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1303 Dec 24 14:28 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   749 Dec 24 14:28 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   564 Dec 19 11:11 twistd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5792 Oct 10 16:52 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2585 Dec 24 20:17 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2686 Oct 10 16:52 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   685 Dec 23 21:24 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   937 Dec 24 14:28 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Dec 24 20:33 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1249 Dec 24 19:33 wpa_supplicant

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5311 Oct 13 18:50 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   339 Oct 13 18:50 xdm-setup

```

**** i am going to run revdep-rebuild and see if that doesn't fix some issues in the bootup /reboot/ shutdown issues i have been having from the switch to ~amd64****

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, no problem, run this :

```

# revdep-rebuild -i

```

----------

## adramalech707

wel again....my laptop overheated and turned off another thing it does is even if i plug it in i guess it won't charge because it will say on ac but not charging and the led light for charging will blink on and off but not solid led white like it is suppose to when it is charging...

it died on x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.0 or something like that...  and at that time conky was saying cpu was at 102C...i really think i need to re-think selling the laptop and getting something else or just revamping the acpid rules to further power save because this pc cannot take 100% on two cores with -j3 option...

i will post results once i have finished charging the damn thing again...

i did get through alot of reassigning the broken stuff to where it is suppose to be and was just 3/4 of the way through the emerge portion of the revdep-rebuild...

----------

## d2_racing

102C, you may burn your CPU you know.

Did you open your laptop do see what is going on and my it's so hot  ?

----------

## adramalech707

i know that ....but i cannot wonder why the temp gets so high i thought a fan or some type of cooling device would atleast keep it under 100C!!

i am really thinking of taking it over to where i bought it i have a 2-3 year service and parts agreement with them....i doubt that linux was to cause for it over heating and dying....it has been getting more and more sluggish in windows vista on boot up and is difficult to shutdown...also is easy to overheat while playing say WoW in vista....like 80-100C cpu temps...

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, go there an ask so that they check why you can bake a egg on your CPU  :Razz: 

----------

## adramalech707

yeah probably will do....so i finished revdep-rebuild and was finish updating the world when i had to replug into charge and low and behold it wouldn't charge just was on ac power and then after the battery died it turned off...wierd!  well anyways i only have 12 more things to finish and then be totally done....i will though do some very aggressive power saving stuff to make sure it won't die again i don't want it causing hardware issues!

at least until i can make a replacement!

----------

## d2_racing

Your battery went dead even if you plugged your AC adapter ?

That's weird, your laptop is dying for sure.

----------

## adramalech707

yuppers ^^ 

well i did finish updating and i have this issue i cannot login as a user but i can login as root!  when i type in my username and password it flashes to the cli login and then it flashes back to the login screen everytime

but if i login as root everything is okay and use same settings in root as i do in user....

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, what windows manager are you using ?

Also, can you post this :

```

$ groups

# cat /etc/rc.conf

```

----------

## adramalech707

xdm i am using and slim for login on an xfce desktop environment for both root and user...

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/xdm

```

----------

